# Which Speedmaster to buy - there can be only one!



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

*The background:*

I'm a person who aspires to own a Speedmaster soon, preferably this year. This is a big purchase for me since I've never owned a watch this expensive - the closest is a leather Tissot chronograph I got as a wedding gift from my wife. My last purchase of a watch was over 2 years ago, a honeymoon gift again from the Mrs (a nice, clean Mondaine from our Swiss trip). Every watch I own apart from the Mondaine is a chronograph and looking at the dials, I've always bought watches that looked like the Speedmaster because I never thought I would actually own one (this includes 3 excellent Sieko's!).

*The driving factor:*

I became a father earlier this year (first time) and my intention is to buy a watch I can eventually pass on to my son. I don't know if this sound corny or sentimental, but I would probably want to do this when he is old enough to understand its worth - maybe when he turns 18 or starts university etc. Anyway, despite my wife's initial protestations, she has finally, after 2 years of my justifying it to her, come to realise what the Speedmaster means to me and that just walking into the AD's store at a mall and asking for the price, wearing for a few minutes etc to get my fix is not enough. I must own it, in the year of my son's birth, as a form of remembrance or as a memento of his birth. This coupled with the fact that the entire Omega range went through a price increase recently (global I'm told) has made me get to the point where I'm ready to make a purchase before the end of this year.

*Your help:*

I'm based in Dubai so the prices here are certainly higher than those in the US. To give you an example, the entry level Speedy (3210.50.00, the cheapest I can find), after all possible discounts (15% on tag price) comes to USD 3,025. This is from the only authorized dealer in the region (100% genuine, services and warranty included, have been in the business many decades etc). While I would be happy with this watch, I want something thats timeless - that looks contemporary even 20 years from now. I don't know the history of this particular model e.g. when was it introduced, will it be eventually phased out (I read this somewhere, more later). I've seen other variations of the Speedy (not the moon watch, but different models) from 2 decades or so ago and while they look good, they also look dated. I think its fair to say that the only model that can therefore fulfil my need of looking contemporary is the 3570.50.00, but thats much more expensive and I can only justify the cost of the 3210.50.00, not the 3570.50.00. Therefore, knowing this, I have a few questions:

1 - When was the 3210.50.00 introduced?
2 - Is it being phased out? (I read elsewhere on this forum that it would be replaced by the 323.30.40.40.06.001 - how factual is this?).
3 - In your opinion, is it fair to say that the 3210.50.00 is a very close replica of the 3570.50.00 (hey they have the same colour and almost same dial, though different sizes).
4 - When was the 3570.50.00 model introduced?
5 - Is there anything such as the 2011 version of the 3570.50.00 model? Or does the year not matter?
6 - The only way I could afford the 3570.50.00 was if I bought it used online. I'm not making a decision yet and was just looking around, but does this look original -- Link to Ebay. Also, is buying online (from reputed sellers only) acceptable practice?
7 - How big a pain is it to wind the watch (reserve power and all...). I read somewhere that though its a bit old fashioned, it creates a special bond between the watch and its wearer. I kinda like the sound of it and its both different and unique in this day and age.

Frankly speaking, I find the 3210.50.00 more practical with its sapphire crystal, automatic function and date feature. My only peeve is that the position of its internal dials is not the same as the 3570.50.00. I'm just not sure, given my intent for purchase and knowing I can only truly make this purchase once in my life (its just far too expensive for me!) whether I'd be happy with the 3210.50.00 or will I forever keep earning for the 3560.50.00 (the reverse may also hold true, with me hating the whole winding aspect and the scratch prone hexalite).

I hope I don't get flamed for the long winded post and the barrage of questions. Thanks in advance to all the fine people of this forum who have such a wealth of knowledge to share!


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

I realize that perhaps because my post is so long and probably scattershot, I've not received any response (or maybe I should just be patient!). In any case, I'm pasting below the main questions from my original post and a quick update. I visited the AD yesterday and tried both watches...the 3210.50.00 certainly looked better on my small wrist and the price is also definitely more affordable (approx 3000 USD for the date vs 3,950 USD of the classic moon watch).







or








Here is my original post reduced:



> 1 - When was the 3210.50.00 introduced?
> 2 - Is it being phased out? (I read elsewhere on this forum that it would be replaced by the 323.30.40.40.06.001 - how factual is this?).
> 3 - In your opinion, is it fair to say that the 3210.50.00 is a very close replica of the 3570.50.00 (hey they have the same colour and almost same dial, though different sizes).
> 4 - When was the 3570.50.00 model introduced?
> ...


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Ultimately it comes down to personal choice. There is nobody on the forum that can give you "the right answer", because there isn't one. I think you've laid out the pros and cons of each model pretty well. The Speedmaster date is more practical, but also more ordinary as most manufacturers have at least one watch with the same movement/layout/features in their lineup. The Speedmaster Pro is a true classic and instantly recognizable Omega. It has the space program history behind it. The manual winding movement is less convenient, but also gives it a lot of personality.

About 35 watches have passed through my collection in the past two years and one thing I've learned is that if there is a particular watch you are after, you should accept no substitute. So if it's the original Speedmaster moon watch that you've been pursuing for these past years, I think you should weigh that pretty heavily in your decision. I would also think about which watch you believe will still be viewed as a classic when you are ready to pass it to your son 18 years from now. So my advice would be the Speedy Pro, even if it means buying used online (most of my watches have been acquired this way). If you go that route, do make sure you focus on the seller first, then the watch that's being offered.

Best of luck. I wish my father had had the means to do something like this when I was born back in 1969 - I'd be sporting a pre-moon speedy right now if he had


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

IMO - The 3570.50 Speedy Moon is the way to go!


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

One of the most recognisable and iconic Omega (if not the most) - "The Moon Watch."

If you're going to get a Speedmaster, the 3570.50 would be "THE" watch.


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2006)

For me, it has to be the iconic "Moon Watch" - Speedy Pro! It has a huge legacy, outstanding movement, is tough and rugged, yet classy and understated at the same time. Every Omega collector will have one (or two) in their collection. The watch goes well in steel, leather, mesh, etc. :-!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

What the others say, nothing wrong with the 3210 but like jarrod says if you wanted the moon watch in the first place, stick to your guns, you will only regret it afterwards. Have you tried the sales corner on this site. This is were forum members sell their watches. Or wait around and someone might know a fad for you or a good ebay seller I knew of one but cant remember the name. The movement in the 3750 is a great movement and as you know still selling today with not many changes from the original one. Omega will proberly do away with the 3210 in the end or will change it with new movement cant see them doing this with the speedy pro.


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

joeuk said:


> ... if you wanted the moon watch in the first place, stick to your guns, you will only regret it afterwards.



I completely agree. I own a Speedy Date and am very pleased with it. _However_, the Speedy Date and the Speedy Pro are two completely different watches, pretty much in all regards (style, movement, history, collectability). It would be a huge mistake to consider the Speedy Date a proxy/substitute of the Speedy Pro. If your heart is set on the Speedy Pro, settling for anything else will only lead to buyer's remorse and lack of satisfaction. 

If your heart is set on the Speedy Pro, just go for it. If your patient, you can get a near mint example in the forum or on a trusted ebay seller for less than the price you've been quoted for the Speedy Date.

Now, just to briefly refer to the OP's original questions:

The Speedy Date collection is a "distant" relative of the "Speedmaster Automatic" series introduced in 1973 by Omega with its anniversary Speedmaster 125 model. The Speedemaster 125 was the first automatic chronometer-grade chronograph made by Omega (or by any other company), in limited numbers, based on the Lemania 1840 movement. Subsequent "Speedmaster Automatic" models launched during the 1970's were standard automatic (non-COSC) and used the Omega cal. 1045 (Lemania 5100 based movement) which has developed a strong fan base and relative cult status among some chronograph collectors. None of these models used the classic Speedy Pro case.

Omega seems to have discontinued the "Speedmaster Automatic" line towards the late 70s. An honorable exception is the Speedmaster Automatic reference number 376.0822, a.k.a. "The Grail", which was produced in very limited numbers in 1987, also an Omega cal. 1045 but in a standard Speedy Pro case.

Omega re-introduced the "Speedmaster Automatic" series into their lineup in 1992 (initially with the Speedy Date and Speedy Date/Day, later the Speedy Reduced in 1996). This time around, the "Speedmaster Automatics" featured similar styled cases and bracelets to the Speedy Pro all across the line.

The first Speedy Date I believe was reference number 175.0043. These new models did not use Lemania-based movements, but rather ETA/Valjoux 7750 based calibers (Omega cal. 1155 and 1152). While the ETA/Valjoux 7750 movement is sturdy and very reliable (more on that later), it is also the most commercially successful, massed produced, automatic chronograph movement in history, and has been employed by almost all watch companies since the mid 70s. Hence, while these are great calibers, IMHO it is doubtful that they will ever acquire cult status or become big time collectable items. 

The Speedy Dates have been around now for almost two decades. They have used similar styled cases and bracelets as the Speedy Pro, as stated before, but in smaller sizes. Dials have also been kept different from the Speedy Pro and have been updated periodically over time. They all have used ETA/Valjoux 7750 based calibers.

The 3210.50 Speedy Date you mention was introduced in 2006. It is slightly larger than its predecessors at 40mm, has a refreshed dial and an upgraded movement in cal. 1164. The cal. 1164 is a very good movement, Chuck Maddox used to rave about it on the SMP Chrono. It is also a modified Valjoux 7750 movement with rhodium finish, but adjusted to COSC/chronometer standards. While not the venerable Lemania/Omega Cal. 321-861-1861 that powers the Speedy Pro (nor the cal. 1045 Lemania based movement that powered the old "Speedmaster Automatics"), the cal. 1164 is no slacker.

In 2010 Omega introduced the 323.30.40.40.06.001 you also mention. This new version/style of Speedy Dates has a "tri-compax" dial layout (similar to the classic Speedy Pro) and date at 4.30, powered by a cal. 3304, which is also a modified Valjoux movement (a 7753, variant of the 7750) with rhodium finish adjusted to chonometer standards. This new style is said to replace and is supposed to fade out the cal. 1164 Speedy Dates.

As you can see, the Speedy Date is a very different watch from the Speedy Pro. It neither has the heritage nor holy caliber of the Speedy Pro. They both basically share the "Speedmaster" name and similar styled cases and bracelets (altought the Speedy Date is smaller). This doesn´t mean that the Speedy Date is rubbish. IMHO it's best value automatic chronometer-grade chronograph with date display in the market today. It is not however a "Moonwatch" and will forever live in the shadow of the Speedmaster Pro which is arguably the best and most famous chronograph in history.

Again, to the OP, it would be a huge mistake to consider the Speedy Date a proxy/substitute of the Speedy Pro. If your heart is set on the Speedy Pro, settling for anything else will only lead to buyer's remorse and lack of satisfaction.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, doesn't take too much to give a consensus does it? Are you sure you guys aren't paid by Omega? 

So overwhelming, everyone says the best recommendation is to go with the 3570. I like how JarrodS puts it...every other manufacturer has a watch similar to the 3210 but nothing like the 3570. I will admit, and quite frankly, its the watch I always wanted. I first saw it as a kid many years ago, without knowing anything about it except that it was an Omega. The 3210 will be a compromise but something (I tell myself) I will be able to live with because of how steep the prices on these watches are. I'm thinking purely from an economic point of view - why lust after what I cannot afford.

@joeuk, had not seen the sales section of this forum, but I doubt people will ship Internationally. Still, I'll be on the lookout.

@peitron - i hear you. You make a very compelling argument for the moon watch (especially being a date owner) and I don't think I need more convincing. I can see, it was ill conceived on my part to consider one a proxy over the more iconic other. Thanks also for the very detailed and thorough background on the speedy date, its just the kind of information I was looking for and makes me realise how wrong I was in assuming that just because they looked somewhat similar and shared the speedmaster name, they were from the same family. They clearly are not.

Lets say I did go with the 3570 (only possible via ebay now), my 3 concerns about it are, no date (I can live without), manual (I can live with), but I've read that the hexalite isn't scratch resistant. Has anyone here ever had to either change theirs or polish it? If so, what would it cost approximately?


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

fizz said:


> I've read that the hexalite isn't scratch resistant. Has anyone here ever had to either change theirs or polish it? If so, what would it cost approximately?


You just need a tube of Polywatch which retails for about $12 and will last you for a couple of years, depending on how much you scratch the dial. Takes five minutes to do so. I have a vintage piece that has a hesalite crystal and rarely need to polish it.

Real deep cuts and knicks will require you to replace the crystal (costs about $50).

Here's an explanaition of pros and cons: https://www.watchuseek.com/f45/omega-speedmaster-hesalite-crystal-108.html

If you have an appreciation for the "tradition" of the Speedy Pro, you'll learn to live and even enjoy the hesalite.


----------



## gprider (Dec 9, 2007)

I would agree completely, the 3570.50 is the way to go.


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2006)

Polywatch will take care of any scratches. The hersalite crystal is very tough and durable.
It was tough enough for NASA, and the current Speedy Pro
is the same one they still use today. Also, winding your watch
each day will give you greater intimacy with it, its movement, 
etc. Happy hunting!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

here is a trusted ebay seller sabashioyakiz1 items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores! and jmryshi is also trusted, hope mods dont mind giving out this info


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/%93i...-professional-need-ad-referral-%94-41593.html

To the OP. This post will be of you interest.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

peitron said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/%93i...-professional-need-ad-referral-%94-41593.html
> 
> To the OP. This post will be of you interest.


Thanks for the link, some very good debates there but if anything, its just reinforces for me the necessity to avoid buying used since:

1) This is my first Omega and it will be (and remain) indicative of something personally important (my son's birth).
2) I am not a collector and do not intend to buy other models or flip this for something better (at least that's my thinking right now).
3) Despite the stellar reputation of the 3 tried and tested ebay sellers, I am a bit uncomfortable not knowing the age of the watch (it is important for someone getting into this for the first time).


----------



## tmb29 (Apr 13, 2011)

I always use the 'date hack' when wearing my speedy pro. I set the chronograph seconds hand to point to the appropriate number. Minimal inconvenience - and no trouble to reset if you want to use the chrono


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

fizz said:


> Thanks for the link, some very good debates there but if anything, its just reinforces for me the necessity to avoid buying used


Then you should contact the FAD.

Sent from my BlackBerry® Wireless Device using Tapatalk


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

fizz said:


> Thanks for the link, some very good debates there but if anything, its just reinforces for me the necessity to avoid buying used since:
> 
> 1) This is my first Omega and it will be (and remain) indicative of something personally important (my son's birth).
> 2) I am not a collector and do not intend to buy other models or flip this for something better (at least that's my thinking right now).
> 3) Despite the stellar reputation of the 3 tried and tested ebay sellers, I am a bit uncomfortable not knowing the age of the watch (it is important for someone getting into this for the first time).


With reference to your above reply, and after reading your previous posts, I believe that if you settle for anything less than the Pro, (3570.50) you will regret that decision eventually. I personally bought a used 3570.50 from the sales corner (as Joeuk referred to) some 12 months ago and I could not be happier. Watch was perfect, with some 16 months left on the warantee. I understand that used is not to every ones liking, but then I personally could never justify buying a new Omega, but then I have 8, and am not looking for the ONE Omega. With that in mind, I'd recommend patience until you can achieve the watch of your dreams. They are worth it. It might not heppen over night, but it will heppen! ;-)


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

peitron said:


> Then you should contact the FAD.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry® Wireless Device using Tapatalk


I would, but I've been reading and reading for the last 3 days and now have my heart set on...3572.50 (with sapphire back)! The movements inside are just wonderful (sigh!).

Here's the deal...I will try to find 3572.50 thru the known/reliable sellers on ebay (there are a couple available at the moment, but I've heard bidding wars usually ensue) since the watch is not available brand new and the 3573.50 (aka sapphire sandwich) is either not widely available here or even more expensive than the classic moon watch.

If I can't acquire a used 3572.50 (only use those aforementioned sources) in sufficient time (say a month or so) I will likely go for the 3570.50 from the local AD and not look back (that's the plan at least for now...)


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan to me. In addition to the two mentioned above, you can also keep an eye out for ebay seller "kaberui". I've seen a 3572.50 from him recently.

I feel the same way about the sapphire back, and I decided I didn't want the one on the 3573.50 which says "first and only" as that is not accurate. I went with a nice example from a trusted seller on ebay and have been very satisfied even though I had to pay near the price of a new gray-market 3570 to win the auction. Good luck in your search. I hope you fare at least as well as I did!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

You could always buy an aftermarket display back for the 3570 if after the warranty runs out still need to see inside. It wont look as pretty as the 3572 movement, just thought i would throw that future option in there for you.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

joeuk said:


> You could always buy an aftermarket display back for the 3570 if after the warranty runs out still need to see inside. It wont look as pretty as the 3572 movement, just thought i would throw that future option in there for you.


Good thinking..
Then you get the best of _both_ worlds!

cheers.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

The 3570.50 is the way to go!


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

@jarrodS, Kabuki has sadly been selling mostly handbags and no 3572 at the moment...this might turn out to be a long period of looking and if i give up or don't find a suitable seller, there is always the 3570 (haven't ruled that out).


Also, I also feel the writing at the back of the 3573 is a misleading (and bit arrogant sounding!), but that worries me less than the appeal of seeing the wonder of the mechanical bits moving. I've been looking at last minute auction sniping on ebay and the prices really are hovering around the USD 2,500 range, which is a bit high in my opinion, but this is entirely driven by demand, so you can't argue with it.


@joeuk, I don't know if I'm ready for customization. The thought makes me...uneasy. I like the product to be as is and therefore am ruling this step out (for now). Also, I've read about the difference in parts (plastic vs metal) and would prefer seeing the 3572 (I saw a video on youtube, which convinced me).


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

FYI - I've put up a WTB ad in the Sales section of this forum...let's see if I get any responses:


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi 

Good luck on your WTB. My only suggestion would be to consider your price point. I know of 2 recent examples of 3572.50's which have sold for £2,000 +.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Really? Wow...that's some price to pay!

Someone over at the TZ watch forum is selling the sapphire crystal for about GBP 2k but its unused (with plastic sticker at back etc). I would probably pay that much for the watch in that condition, but the problem is that that forum doesn't let you register so I'm stuck just looking at the pics without being able to contact the person


----------



## FightingIllini (Jul 26, 2011)

I was in your same shoes about a month or so ago. I wanted the 3572.50 specifically and I plan on giving it to my son some day. I became impatient and probably overpaid to get one on ebay from one of the trusted Japanese sellers. I will say, in my view, the watch looks brand new and I couldn't be happier. If you are going to pay for one watch that you want to pass along as an heirloom, make sure you get the one watch that you want. Do not settle. I probably wouldn't put a time limit on your search either. If you want the display back, wait until you find the right one. Just my two cents. Good Luck!


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

FightingIllini said:


> I was in your same shoes about a month or so ago. I wanted the 3572.50 specifically and I plan on giving it to my son some day.  I became impatient and probably overpaid to get one on ebay from one of the trusted Japanese sellers. I will say, in my view, the watch looks brand new and I couldn't be happier. If you are going to pay for one watch that you want to pass along as an heirloom, make sure you get the one watch that you want. Do not settle. I probably wouldn't put a time limit on your search either. If you want the display back, wait until you find the right one. Just my two cents. Good Luck!


Excellent advice. It took me around 6 months to source my 3572.50.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Advice needed from you fine gents - I've managed to find someone willing to sell the 3873.50.31 which is the Speedy sapphire sandwich with black croc leather, for GBP 1850. Its near mint condition, with 6 months warranty still left and even the plastic on the back/belt etc:

1 - Is this is a good deal worth pursuing?
2 - How much will it cost to get the SS bracelet (which is how I really want my Speedy).

For reference - a picture (not mine of course  !)


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

The price within the UK market is a good price. Check the condition of the strap as the OEM replacement is expensive if you want to go down that route. If you want to put it on a bracelet I would price this separately as again they are expensive.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

The fact that the buyer wants direct bank transfer makes me uncertain whether I want to go ahead with the deal. The strap (original Omega with logo) is in pristine condition. While I envision switching to leather at some point, for me the SS bracelet is the real deal and is therefore more desirable. I've read its quite expensive to purchase as well...which is further discouragement since I will have to buy that separately. 

Remind me again, why did Omega discontinue that 3572.50 exactly?


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, and one last thing - I sweat a lot so not sure if the sapphire back will be comfortable on my wrist  (again, I read on a previous thread here that its not as comfy as the classic 3570.50).

Ok, back to more reading of older threads now.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Aaaannnd...I'm further discouraged by the 3573.50 after someone on another thread showed a picture of how the sapphire crystal in dome position creates a grey circular band that looks....strange (sorry, can't find the original post, but it was very convincing, and now quite evident in all the pics of the 3573.50 that I am seeing). Add to that the fact that the wording is strange and misleading (the 'only' watch part) and I'm not as convinced about this as I am about the 3572.50 (though I'd probably be happy with either - or a new 3570.50 from the dealer). Ok, I'm digressing now...


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

fizz said:


> The fact that the buyer wants direct bank transfer makes me uncertain whether I want to go ahead with the deal. The strap (original Omega with logo) is in pristine condition. While I envision switching to leather at some point, for me the SS bracelet is the real deal and is therefore more desirable. I've read its quite expensive to purchase as well...which is further discouragement since I will have to buy that separately.
> 
> Remind me again, why did Omega discontinue that 3572.50 exactly?


I have a 3572.50 dated to 2003. I think the production run ended either in 2003 /2004.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, I'm aware it was discontinued a few years ago and apparently replaced by the 3573.50. My question is why would Omega do that? Perhaps their marketing and product development guys got it all wrong. They need to visit these forums more regularly.


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

fizz said:


> Yes, I'm aware it was discontinued a few years ago and apparently replaced by the 3573.50. My question is why would Omega do that? Perhaps their marketing and product development guys got it all wrong. They need to visit these forums more regularly.


Apologies...speed reading is not alway helpful..why not when. 

The Speedy sandwich is a great watch and in the UK retails well above the 'standard' 3570.50. Therefore, price and profit will be the answer.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

fizz said:


> They need to visit these forums more regularly.


I think you have it. My guess is they decided it would be silly to put the 3572 and 3573 side-by-side in the case when the 3573 would be "clearly better" to most customers since sapphire is generally an improvement over plastic. At first glance I thought the same. It wasn't until I put a 3573 and 3570 side-by-side and studied them that I realized I greatly preferred the look of the hesalite version despite the fact that sapphire may indeed be more practical (I'm not conducting manned space flight here so no risk of sapphire shards at zero G).


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

but could easily break the sapphire and cost to replace is a lot more then the hesalite, remember this is not a flat sapphire its domed slightly so you could catch this more then you would with a PO or SMP.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm...good point there joeuk. Hadn't thought about it (the sapphire dome that is).

This morning (evening for your gents)...another 3572.50 picked up for an insane price on ebay. And it wasn't even mint condition. Come on, which one of you got it? :-d

My last minute bidding attempt was quite disastrous...I capped out at about 2.6k USD, the watch eventually sold for a little over 3k!!!

Am I not better off just getting the 3570.50 BRAND NEW from the AD for slightly more?

Decisions, decision....


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you still looking on the sales forum on this site? I would just keep searching and searching at the end of the day if your patients runs out then buy the 3570 they will always be in the shops waiting for you.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Joe - I look at the sales forum of this site almost daily and also have a WTB ad (with no response).

The problem for me is, almost all sellers prefer US/Canada buyers. No one wants to ship internationally.

I did find a gentlemen in the UK selling a mint condition sapphire sandwich with leather and 6 months warranty left for about 3k USD (which I would be willing to pay for a watch in that condition) but he only accepts bank transfer, which doesn't protect a buyer like me in case of a dispute.

Plus, I just looked at the price of a SS bracelet (which I prefer over leather) and they are insane! Better to go SS and then add leather instead of vice versa.

This is going to do drag on I fear for a few weeks/months....

(P.S. I have started having sleepless nights...imaging the speedy pro on my wrist - am i losing it?)


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Just buy the new 3570 and download a youtube video of the movement lol here is mine 3570 to keep you going lol










and on the bracelet










I feel like a little devil posting them lol


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

The youtube vdo's don't do it justice.

This is called teasing!....


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Fizz, I can get a good deal on a 3573.50.00, in perfect condition. 

PM me, I am leaving not too far from you. 

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry sold today.....

Phil.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help Phil.

I've decided its a battle between a new 3570 from AD (they are giving me a 20% discount) or a used 3572 (only going the used route because obviously new isn't available anymore).

Btw...is it just me or does the back case of the 3570 which reads "Flight qualified by NASA for all manned spaced missions. The First watch worn on the moon" read the best of all of the watches under consideration (3572/3573).


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes you are right it "seems" that other watches/brands were worn on the Moon during the following missions.

Regarding the 3573 prices, the guy who bought my 3573 this morning told me there is only two 3573 available in UAE at the moment and price is AED20700 after discount.

Good luck in your crusade ! 


Cheers, Phil.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

Just by the brand new 3570...Mine has been on my wrist for the past two weeks...Planning on picking up a chocolate dial sapphire version at some point and maybe having having the crystal swapped out for hesalite...At any rate if I could have only one it would be the 3570 without a doubt...


----------



## parks11 (Oct 31, 2010)

vkd668 said:


> One of the most recognisable and iconic Omega (if not the most) - "The Moon Watch."
> 
> If you're going to get a Speedmaster, the 3570.50 would be "THE" watch.


What a fantastic picture!

~ Parks


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

premoon said:


> Yes you are right it "seems" that other watches/brands were worn on the Moon during the following missions.
> 
> Regarding the 3573 prices, the guy who bought my 3573 this morning told me there is only two 3573 available in UAE at the moment and price is AED20700 after discount.
> 
> ...


That information is wrong. I was at Rivoli last night (both Mirdiff and Lamcy). The tag price on the 3573.50 is AED 20,700. After much haggling, the manager agreed to give me a (rare) 20% discount, so the final price came to AED 16,560. Even if you don't haggle, 15% discounts are very common.

P.S. AED 16,560 is equivalent to USD 4,500.


----------



## Longhair (Jul 28, 2008)

I went with the Moon to Mars watch on an impulse buy when I was in Las Vegas a couple of years ago. It is not very common as far as the moonwatch line goes, but that is a good thing when it comes to dropping that much money on a watch


----------



## Batman182 (Jul 27, 2011)

sneakertinker said:


> Just by the brand new 3570...Mine has been on my wrist for the past two weeks...Planning on picking up a chocolate dial sapphire version at some point and maybe having having the crystal swapped out for hesalite...At any rate if I could have only one it would be the 3570 without a doubt...


I might have read your post wrong, but i'm pretty sure you can't change a shaphire crystal for a Hesalite one due to small differences in the case size, sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck on your search, the Speedy Pro is one of the watches that many collectors long for or must have in their collection.

I'm a weird one though, out of all of my Omegas I had my 3570.50 for the shortest time. I can only afford one nice watch at the moment and I found that not having the date and the hesalite crystal was too inconvenient as a daily wearer and made me worry even though I knew polywatch would restore it. So I picked up the next best thing (a Speedmaster Day/Date) and couldn't be happier! One day I'll have another Speedy Pro though, its just an awesome overall watch.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Get yourself something special like a 1964 straight-lug Speedmaster. It's a fantastic timekeeper, and it's modern-yet-retro look can't be beat.

You've got time to get some newer versions; start with an original.


----------



## Speedking (Nov 13, 2015)

For me there is only one true speedy and it's the speedy pro


----------

